# Ruido que se cola en amplificador



## TEO_RAZA (Nov 6, 2007)

hola a todos chicos como estan 

sabem nesesito su ayuda 

el problema que tengo es el siguiente: 

yo arme el amplificador de 100w y la fuente smps (la primera) que subio luciperro 

los instale en el auto y me surgio un problema, el problema es el siguiente: 

al hacer funcionar la fuente con el amplificador sin tener el auto ensendido suena bien, pero al ensender el auto y al tener a bajo volumen el amplificador suena un chirrido bastante notorio 

el sonido este es igual al ronroneo del auto 

y no se como quitarselo 

si ustedes me pudieran ayudar se los agradeseria bastante 

yapu ese es mi problema y lo otro

disculpen si esque llegara a ser  una bobina que le tengo que poner a la entrada de la tension a los 12 v 

de cuantas bueltas seria esta? 

y sobre que nucleo?


 desde ya les doy las gracias y saludos a todos nuevamente chauuuu


----------



## ciri (Nov 6, 2007)

con cables especiales, como si fuera una especie como los de los osciloscopios?

Son para que no les afecte demasiado el ruido.


----------



## TEO_RAZA (Nov 6, 2007)

muchas gracias 
amigo ciri

igual me gustaria que me dieran  mas opiniones 

de antemano gracias chauuuu


----------



## zopilote (Nov 6, 2007)

No es una repetición verdad, pero  como te dije, si ya sabes que el esquema 1 funciona, modifica tu fuente y has que se parezca a la versión dos de luciperro, pues tiene el GND del oscilador conectado al secundario. Y por lo que se, por allí es que se cuela ese ruido del motor(los cables de las bujias causan esos ruidos que se transmite a la carroceria), luego que hayas logrado eso tienes que aislar la entrada de audio de tu amplificador con un circuito de tierra virtual (si no haces eso se introducira ruido por allí).Otra recondamendación seria que no malgaste esa bobina de ferrita que colocas en la entrada de 12V pues no hace mucha diferencia, más bien trata de firtrar el secundario con una rama condensador, inductancia, condensador.


------------
 zopilote


----------



## TEO_RAZA (Nov 7, 2007)

muchas gracias amigo zopilote


----------



## maxep (Nov 8, 2007)

buieno teo ya te conte por msn que yo tube el mismo problema. lo solucione con un supresor de ruidos. son especiales para auto. y no salen mucha plata.


----------

